# Special request - need help



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello All,

I have been MIA for quite awhile -- my Lyme hit remission and I moved to Colorado, got married to a wonderful man, and had a baby girl this past June. So many good things have happened... And I am truly in awe and blessed. 

I have a special request, and I hope it isn't against rules. Sorry if it is, you can delete this if needed. 

My baby has some health issues. It started at 2 weeks and ever since we have just had many doctors appointments and ER trips. Since she was born I just have not had any time for the dogs. My parents basically take care of Gus.

I need to find a home for Grace. I thought I would come here because you all know and understand the breed. I also don't know where else to go to rehome her. I have asked family.... We have one tentative interest of a friend of a cousin in Ohio, but I'm unsure because they asked about off leash and if she could be in an I fenced yard. 

She is struggling because I don't have time for her with the baby and baby's health. The only time Grace gets with me now is when we sleep, and even then she doesn't get to cuddle with me most nights especially if baby girl is having a hard night and we are sleeping in the rocker. 

My husband is great and enjoys dogs but he works all day. I am gone a lot at doctors and what not for the baby. 

If you know anyone in Colorado who could take sweet Grace... She is a 4 yo Maltese x toy poodle, spayed, very very good with children of all ages, very sweet and playful, good with other little dogs, not sure about cats, loves both men and women. Loves walks, playing fetch, rides in her carrier, chewies, and being with her people (typical Velcro lap dog). Grace has fully recovered from her liver issues, is very healthy! 

It breaks my heart. But it breaks my heart more seeing her so sad for attention and not being able to give it. 

Thank you for the help. 

Tori


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Tori! I'm sorry that you're baby girl is having health problems. I can't imagine how difficult that must be for you and your husband. 
If I were in your shoes, I'd contact a Maltese Rescue organization. They screen potential adopters to find the best home. I know that this is breaking your heart and I'm so sorry. 
Good luck in all you do and I'll be praying that everything works out.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tori, I'm sorry you are going through tough times with your baby girl. Please reach out to a rescue - Northcentral Maltese Rescue has Mary Palmer's contact information on the website. I don't know if they have anyone in CO but we can certainly arrange transport to get Grace into the right place.

All the best to you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Tori, I have wondered about you so many times. I'm happy to hear that your Lyme disease is in remission. And that you have marries. I'm so sorry to hear your baby is ill. I know that must be hard. As Deb and Maggie have said, Maltese Rescue would be the way to go. They will make sure Grace finds the perfect home.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Tori!
I am so happy for you! Congratulations on getting married and your new baby girl!
You must be under so much stress. I hope she is doing okay.
I always felt like I know Gus and Grace from the way you wrote about them. Are you absolutely sure about giving Grace up? I remember you describing how she would keep you company when you were sick - she must be a big part of your heart...Could this just be a tough transition period? I just would hate for you to give her up and then regret it later. It always seemed like you and Gus and Grace were such a wonderful family together
I don't mean to cause you doubts...I just remember feeling from your posts how much you love her.
If you are sure, I agree with the others too about rescue. Sue, Tyler's mom, here is now involved with American Maltese Assoc. Rescue (AMAR) and she might be able to help with contacts.
I know you will do what is best for Grace! :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- I am so glad that you posted an update on your life and that it is going well. I have thought of you often and sent prayers for you.

First, I am so sorry to hear that your baby has health issues and will be praying for her.

As others have said, I would reach out to either Mary Palmer of NorthCentral Maltese Rescue or Edie Gobi of American Maltese Association Rescue to help with Grace. Both are great organizations and will help transport Grace and get her into foster care and then get her adopted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - you've been on my mind very often. I think about you and your health and wondered how you are doing. A husband and baby -- sounds like you're doing wonderfully. I'm so happy for you. I hope your baby daughter does well and whatever problems she has get straightened out. 

I'm glad Gus is still with your family and I feel so bad for Grace. I know how much you love her. I'm with AMAR, am on the board. Will check with Edie and see if we have anyone in the Colorado area. I'm not sure about that but maybe there's someone. Is she up to date on her medical records and could those be accessed? Also I assume she was spayed. If you need me at all, PM me here. 

Congrats again on all the good things going on in your life. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tori---we have missed you! I, too, have so many thoughts & am happy to know that my worry was not necessary! Congratulations all around to you & your husband.
I am sorry too that it may be necessary to rehome Grace---do follow the advice above if you feel it is not just a temporary set-back, and I know you will find help of a great quality.
Sending you loving wishes for all the best. My 2 send puppy kisses to you & yours.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tori ... I have missed you, too. 

Actually, I have thought about you several times recently. I never got a chance to tell you that you were a huge turning point in my life in regard a medical diagnosis. I am so grateful for your valuable information in regard to Lyme disease. I always thought you offered the best information and feedback. 

Congratulations on your marriage and your baby girl. I am so sorry to hear that your baby is suffering with health issues. I understand how difficult that has to be for you.

I am sorry about sweet Grace, too. I know how much you love her and Gus. It breaks my heart to know the situation you are in ... but, you know that you came to the right place for help in rehoming her. 

I wish you and your family the best, Tori. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

How unfortunate. Seems like there is never a time when people and dogs closest to you are all healthy. If you hadn't moved I would've brought up the environmental toxins point again. 

Hope your baby has a full recovery soon. So glad to hear Gracie has made a miraculous recovery from her sun sensitivity, liver issues, hearing problems, meat eating problems, and all the allergies. Shows you there's hope even for the worst sounding cases. 

I am not sure about rescues in that area but I'm sure others here will give you great ideas. Hope she finds a great home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, that is a miracle that you and Grace recovered, but sorry about your baby. I hope Grace finds the perfect home. Someone will be very lucky to have her.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congratulations on the marriage and baby, but so sorry for all of the issues you are having. 

My company has an office in Greenwood Village, CO and I'd be happy to reach out to a contact there to see if she'd ask in the office or have any suggestions. Please let me know if you'd like me to. I'm not sure where you are in conjunction with Greenwood Village!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> How unfortunate. Seems like there is never a time when people and dogs closest to you are all healthy. If you hadn't moved I would've brought up the environmental toxins point again.
> 
> Hope your baby has a full recovery soon. So glad to hear Gracie has made a miraculous recovery from her sun sensitivity, liver issues, hearing problems, meat eating problems, and all the allergies. Shows you there's hope even for the worst sounding cases.
> 
> I am not sure about rescues in that area but I'm sure others here will give you great ideas. Hope she finds a great home.


I am also very happy to hear you are doing so much better. But I too seem to remember that Grace had numerous health issues. You don't really mention, but is Grace doing better too? Any rescue or adopting family will need to know what her health history is. Hoing the baby is OK. Are the baby's issues related to your Lyme?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Tori, I'm glad you are doing so much better and congratulations on your marriage and new baby. I'm sad about Grace but also glad she's doing better too. I hope it all works out and she's happy.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Are you absolutely sure about giving Grace up? I remember you describing how she would keep you company when you were sick - she must be a big part of your heart...Could this just be a tough transition period? I just would hate for you to give her up and then regret it later.


I am not sure. It is one of the hardest things I am struggling with at this point. I LOVE Grace. I WANT her. But is that enough? Is that just me being selfish? Just because I love and want her.... is that fair?

She gets no walks. She won't walk with a dog walker, and she won't walk with my parents unless she has been away from me for about a week. 

She rarely gets time to lay with me or attention from me unless it is at night in bed and that usually consists of her just laying against my leg.

Baby's asthma doctor highly recommends no dogs in the bedroom. We tried for 1 month, and baby improved, but Grace became a mess. So we let her back in.

I could keep her. Eventually things will calm down... in a year or two. But is that fair? Will Grace be okay for that long?



Snowbody said:


> I'm with AMAR, am on the board. Will check with Edie and see if we have anyone in the Colorado area. I'm not sure about that but maybe there's someone. Is she up to date on her medical records and could those be accessed? Also I assume she was spayed. If you need me at all, PM me here.


I will definitely PM you once I'm ready for this to really happen. Right now the thought of her in a rescue (I know they foster) makes me sad. But it IS the best option to rehome her, I know. I just need a little.

Yes she is spayed. We have an appointment to get her shots up to date.



pammy4501 said:


> You don't really mention, but is Grace doing better too? Any rescue or adopting family will need to know what her health history is. Hoing the baby is OK. Are the baby's issues related to your Lyme?


Grace is great. Her liver fully recovered as the vet said it eventually would. It took about 2 years. But she is great now and a normal happy mischievous fluff.


Baby's issues may be lyme related. Hard to know. She has health issues that run in the family. Just seems to have gotten all of them rather than just one or two. But we have finally found a great team of doctors!


Thank you everyone and sorry I can't reply to you all individually! I don't have much time these days!!! Baby is fussing so have to go

Thanks and love to all!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Tori, I have been thinking about you too - we have missed you! I'm so glad for the wonderful and exciting changes in your life but I am absolutely heartbroken for you at the same time. I'm so sorry you have to go through this - it just isn't fair. I wish you could have your whole family together and be healthy without illness. 

I don't blame you at all for wanting a member here to take Grace - I would also prefer a trusted friend or family member take my dog over a stranger. But you also know that a rescue would place her in the best home possible for her. I wish I could help. I was lucky and blessed enough to have a wonderful SM member entrust me with her dog that needed to be rehomed... I wish someone here could do the same for you. 

I can't even imagine what you are going through... I would be a mess. I know you will do what is right for you and your family and what is right for Grace... whatever you decide, it will be okay. None of us can tell you what is best - only YOU know what is best for Grace. If you think she would do better in a new home with more attention OR if you think she would do better with you in your home - either way we all know you have Grace's best interests at heart.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*Update?*

I always wondered what happened to little Grace. Tori, hopefully you have time now to let us know, since it's been a few years.


----------

